# M2N MX Unkown Device



## Nervouss (Jul 16, 2008)

My mainboard is ASUS M2N MX and I found 1 Unknown Device.
and it's tell location is on PCI Standard ISA Bridge That's all.
I'm not sure that it's a USB Driver. If anyone know where I can download It. I will be very Happyray:ray:ray:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Go here and install any drivers that are obviously missing from your system.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Is this a new motherboard, installed by yourself?

How did you find out that this component needed drivers?
Have you installed any add-ons lately that are not working?

If you are having problems, please explain with as much detail as possible what these problems are.


----------



## Nervouss (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Nervouss (Jul 16, 2008)

I check everything that it's work But not USB hub in back of computer. 
So,I guess that it's a usb driver.
It doesn't show up the removeable device when I plugged in. Nothing Happen
I already tried download for this mainboard's driver all of them from website but still doesn't has a driver for this device.
thz a lot for helping me.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
In device manager, right-click on both the "unknown devices" and select "uninstall".
Restart your pc and let windows, hopefully, install the drivers for it.


----------

